# French Fuel Problems



## witzend (Feb 28, 2022)

Seems like the French are having Fuel problems as well the Yellow Vests are being worn again, Anyone traveling out there now that can comment


			https://www.thelocal.fr/tag/fuel/


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 28, 2022)

We all will have trouble with fuel, and bread as russia export wheat etc to Europe, tighten down the hatches folks, we are in for a tight one.


----------



## Jmick (Feb 28, 2022)

witzend said:


> Seems like the French are having Fuel problems as well the Yellow Vests are being worn again, Anyone traveling out there now that can comment
> 
> 
> https://www.thelocal.fr/tag/fuel/



This link seems to be covering old news stories. I don't seem to be able to find anything online currently re new yellow vest protests? Would be helpful, like you say, if anyone has any first-hand info re this for potential travellers.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 28, 2022)

Ditto. Nothing about French fuel shortages on recent mainstream or social media that I can see


----------



## Jmick (Feb 28, 2022)

The only thing I could find was a story about rising fuel costs and speculation about the gillet jaune appearing again -possibly?? (Link below - which is a little helpful as it states current French fuel prices)








						Furious french call for Yellow Vest uprising as petrol prices soar
					

EMMANUEL MACRON is facing revolt after petrol prices in France soared for the sixth consecutive week, prompting calls for a resurgence in Yellow Vest protests.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 28, 2022)

I figured the same, more about price rises than actual shortages, Jmick.


----------



## wildebus (Feb 28, 2022)

witzend said:


> Seems like the French are having Fuel problems as well the Yellow Vests are being worn again, Anyone traveling out there now that can comment
> 
> 
> https://www.thelocal.fr/tag/fuel/


I love the "Latest" in the link being from November 2018


----------



## Cazzy (Feb 28, 2022)

Just back from the Limoges area, no problems at all, think that must be old news


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 28, 2022)

Cazzy said:


> Just back from the Limoges area, no problems at all, think that must be old news



Definitely old news


----------



## witzend (Feb 28, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Ditto. Nothing about French fuel shortages on recent mainstream or social media that I can see


you have to be signed in to read the up to date part


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 28, 2022)

witzend said:


> Seems like the French are having Fuel problems as well the Yellow Vests are being worn again, Anyone traveling out there now that can comment
> 
> 
> https://www.thelocal.fr/tag/fuel/


Not seen any problems yet…fingers crossed.


----------



## REC (Mar 1, 2022)

Have to say, even when signed in, I can only find references to 2018 shortage. But those on the ground will , I am sure, be able to give more information?


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 2, 2022)

Still no problem with fuel, but had to try 4 or 5 places over the last two days before finding one who had lpg. It should see us through for about 5 weeks. But we’re curious to find what’s it’s like in Italy who I believe are more dependant on Russian gas and oil.


----------



## TJBi (Mar 2, 2022)

barge1914 said:


> Still no problem with fuel, but had to try 4 or 5 places over the last two days before finding one who had lpg. It should see us through for about 5 weeks. But we’re curious to find what’s it’s like in Italy who I believe are more dependant on Russian gas and oil.


Was that 4 or 5 places with LPG pumps but no LPG or just no LPG pumps?


----------



## witzend (Mar 2, 2022)

barge1914 said:


> But we’re curious to find what’s it’s like in Italy who I believe are more dependant on Russian gas and oil.


Thats good news about the fuel. LPG in Italy I've no personal knowledge but I believe I've read that it's not intended for domestic use and some outlets won't supply it but some will


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 3, 2022)

Yes Italy the only  place we have been refused lpg for domestic use. Next garage along road did supply though. Some years ago now .


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 3, 2022)

TJBi said:


> Was that 4 or 5 places with LPG pumps but no LPG or just no LPG pumps?


With pumps but out of order or empty.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 3, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> We all will have trouble with fuel, and bread as russia export wheat etc to Europe, tighten down the hatches folks, we are in for a tight one.


Took delivery of 150 kg of malt last week, so have 1800 pints in stock.


----------



## Stanski (Mar 4, 2022)

Scotia said:


> Took delivery of 150 kg of malt last week, so have 1800 pints in stock.


For horlicks is it?


----------



## Scotia (Mar 4, 2022)

Stanski said:


> For horlicks is it?


Sorry, your confusing me with someone else!


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 4, 2022)

Stanski said:


> For horlicks is it?


Think you mean alcohorlicks.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 4, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Think you mean alcohorlicks.


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 5, 2022)

jacquigem said:


> Yes Italy the only  place we have been refused lpg for domestic use. Next garage along road did supply though. Some years ago now .


Exactly the same as my previous experience


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 6, 2022)

A


barge1914 said:


> Exactly the same as my previous experience


And me.  April 2019.  Esso station pointed to a notice on the pump.  Next station along the road no problem.  Can't remember the company name.


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 6, 2022)

Biggarmac said:


> A
> 
> And me.  April 2019.  Esso station pointed to a notice on the pump.  Next station along the road no problem.  Can't remember the company name.


Possibly Repsol


----------

